# Thinking of using this fert and seed in future.



## Blackshirtproud (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey guys, I am thinking of using this company's products from my home state. Been using primarily Milo with some others here and there. What do the gurus think?
https://retail.nebraskaturf.com/Blackline-6-Step-Program/


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Where's the Prodiamine in the fall application? And I'm not fond of having the pre emergent with the fertilizer in early spring. I suppose you could do it and then supplement one fall app of a pre emergent when appropriate.

Also, why Prodiamine 6 weeks after the first app in the spring?

I think you could do better, and cheaper, with your own spring/fall pre emergent apps along with milo and urea.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Where's the Prodiamine in the fall application? And I'm not fond of having the pre emergent with the fertilizer in early spring. I suppose you could do it and then supplement one fall app of a pre emergent when appropriate.
> 
> Also, why Prodiamine 6 weeks after the first app in the spring?
> 
> I think you could do better, and cheaper, with your own spring/fall pre emergent apps along with milo and urea.


Definitely more then one way to skin a cat. To answer a few of your questions. Why the 2 apps of prodiamine in the Spring? This product only contains .20% Prodiamine which is half rate. For a product like this you have to apply it twice.

Why no Prodiamine in the Fall? I'll be honest before this website I never heard of applying a pre-emergent in the fall and I've done a lot of studying on turf grass. Maybe it's because I live in an area that is mostly TTTF and we have to overseed every fall but none of the programs around here have pre-em in fall.

Pre-Emergent mixed with fert. Again, this is pretty common for most products homeowners are going to buy. As long as you apply it at the proper rate, most of these products are only dumping .5 LB of N per 1,000 sqft so not a lot.

With all that said, no clue if this would be a good program or not and definitely not saying how you do things is wrong and the way this company does it is right. Just more then 1 way to do it and still get good results. This program is very similar to a lot of fertilizer programs I see advertised in my area from local garden stores or farm and home stores.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@ksturfguy

Pre emergent applications in the spring won't control winter weeds or poa annua. That's why the fall application, which is actually very common.

Why push top growth in the spring with nitrogen during a natural growth flush especially while the roots are getting established?

I assume if someone has found their way here they're looking for more than what the common homeowner does.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ksturfguy here is an article that explains the use of fall pre emergent to control poa annua. I prefer season long control (spring and fall). It is hard to do if you overseed every year.

http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/AY/AY-41-W.pdf


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

OP, the product seems good. They are just mixing Milorganite with urea and other products. It comes down to if you want to pay for the convenience of a pre mixed product vs doing it all yourself. For a small lawn, it might be appealing, but as lawn size grows, the cheapest route wins.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@pennstater2005 I understand all of what your saying and agree with most of it so wasn't trying to be argumentative was just giving a different viewpoint. But your right if he found his way to this site then he probably looking for a better way then what most stores offer with their programs.

Again with the pre-em in the fall, I understand why you do it and it makes sense but probably won't work for everyone. I think if you have a KBG yard then it would definitely make sense. Someone with a TTTF yard and no irrigation that sees their yard thin out every summer might not have the option to apply a pre-em in the fall if they are seeding. I've never really had an issue with winter weeds or poa though either.

With the spring fert, yes most universities suggest no fert in early Spring due to the reasons you already said but there are a few sources who say a small app of N say .5 to .7 LBS of N, especially if you didn't fertilize in November, is ok..

Personally I can't wait for 2019 because I'm going to try and switch up how I do things based on everything I've learned in my short time here. The first 5 years I owned my own home I followed this plan http://grasspad.com/idiotproofprogram.html.

They are a very well known business in the KC area and they put on a lot of classes and I think they know their stuff but who knows lol. I've moved from KC and the last 3 years I've used this plan https://cdn.websites.hibu.com/1e6327039c5e4f3b919ed174acc4eb86/files/uploaded/fertilizerChart.pdf

This is a big farm and home store in the area and a lot of lawn care businesses get their supplies here. I've had really good results so far but still might switch it up some. I bought a battery powered backpack sprayer and am considering spraying Prodiamine this Spring and not doing my normal Fert mixed with Dimension. Am also looking into Greene County Products or a humic acid. And maybe next Fall do the spoon feeding of Urea.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> I've never really had an issue with winter weeds or poa though either.


I apply the fall pre emergent and still get it :lol: I get what you're saying though. There are many roads to Dublin. Spraying prodimaine is a big money saver but I actually switched back to granular believe it or not because I hated spraying 15k. If I get inundated with weeds I'll have to consider spraying for more uniform coverage.

I like the calendar you linked. I can't believe the winterizer is creeping up on us already :shock:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Blackshirtproud said:


> Hey guys, I am thinking of using this company's products from my home state. Been using primarily Milo with some others here and there. What do the gurus think?
> https://retail.nebraskaturf.com/Blackline-6-Step-Program/


I'll add the overall price for what you're getting here isn't too bad. Saves you time from having to source everything from possibly all over the place.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> @ksturfguy here is an article that explains the use of fall pre emergent to control poa annua. I prefer season long control (spring and fall). It is hard to do if you overseed every year.
> 
> http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/AY/AY-41-W.pdf


Thanks, yeah I completely understand why a lot of you guys do it, just wasn't something I had ever seen before I saw this site. Going to also guess with a lot of you mowing so low your more likely to see poa vs someone mowing 3"+ all year? At least from that link you posted it seems like golf courses, athletic fields and lawns mowed 2" or less are the most likely to see it.

But yeah I'm guessing the main reason it's really not talked about here is most yards are TTTF and that's almost the only kind of seed you can find unless you specially order KBG so most programs are geared towards TTTF and a lot of people overseed most falls.


----------



## Blackshirtproud (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. What I liked about it was 1. It's semi local. 2. The products used and three price is pretty fair. I would have to add a bag of Milo to the mix for my sq ft. I also have enough granulated prodiamine to last me 10 yrs


----------

